# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Выбор блока питания

## Deus Ex

Короче задача тривиальная, мне нужен БП один из вариантов насмотрел Antec HCG-750M, в первую очередь спрошу как он по соотношению цены и качества, по вашему мнению, а уже потом если совсем с ним не согласны, то предложите лучший вариант. Тема пускай живет и после меня

----------


## Gamerr

Если интересует альтернатива, то можно посмотреть Corsair TX750 v2 например. А по соотношению цены/качества antec норм.

----------


## Deus Ex

А может есть какие хорошие обзоры на него чтобы составить полную картину, ну или можете сказать сразу просто основные плюсы и минусы

----------


## seoman

Как по мне так БП шикарный. Минус всегда можно найти. Ну модульного подключения нету, ну что сделать, есть ведь другие модели хорошие.

----------


## Deus Ex

А я спрашивал про Antec HCG-750M, а у него как раз таки есть модульные разъемы, поэтому минус можно вычеркнуть? Или это всетаки немного другой блок будет?

----------


## Navalnik

Модульные разъемы - очень важное преимущество? Цена у Antec HCG-750M за счет этого преимущества будет выше?

----------


## Deus Ex

Цена будет выше, но не существенно, а вообще не всем эта надо. К слову появился в продаже  Antec TP-750C, даже обзор на него есть, вполне неплохо выглядит

----------


## Gamerr

> Цена будет выше, но не существенно, а вообще не всем эта надо. К слову появился в продаже  Antec TP-750C, даже обзор на него есть, вполне неплохо выглядит


Может кто уже видел его в обзорах, видео или даже продажах? Интересно что за новая модель)

----------


## Mexex

Интересно, а чем существенно отличается antec TP-750C от предшествующей модели HCG-750M ?

----------


## seoman

> Интересно, а чем существенно отличается antec TP-750C от предшествующей модели HCG-750M ?


http://market.yandex.ru/compare.xml?...34703,10608232
Вот чем. Грубо говоря Antec HCG-750M лучше.

----------


## Deus Ex

Токи по линиям больше и к тому же модульный, но при этом бронза а не золото, как TP-750C

----------


## Mexex

> http://market.yandex.ru/compare.xml?...34703,10608232
> Вот чем. Грубо говоря Antec HCG-750M лучше.


Так кроме токов по линиям он ничем не лучше, а даже кое где и похуже, например сертификат только бронза и кол-во разъемов меньше. Я бы не сказал что он лучше.

----------


## Gamerr

Да что вы прицепились так к этому золоту и бронзе, олимпийские игры уже закончились :)
Лучше киньте кто обзор хороший, я думаю его уже начали покупать)

----------


## Mexex

> Да что вы прицепились так к этому золоту и бронзе, олимпийские игры уже закончились :)
> Лучше киньте кто обзор хороший, я думаю его уже начали покупать)


 А вы считаете что это совсем не важно?
Вот хороший обзор данного antec : http://www.3dnews.ru/783773

----------


## Deus Ex

как и обычно в обзорах на Antec типа все очень хорошо, вот только дорого, ну впринципе это могу понять, но и антек я тоже могу понять, хорошее не бывает дешевым

----------


## Mexex

> как и обычно в обзорах на Antec типа все очень хорошо, вот только дорого, ну впринципе это могу понять, но и антек я тоже могу понять, хорошее не бывает дешевым


Я бы не сказал, что  дорого, а сказал бы, что вполне нормально. Да не дешево, но ведь сами упомянули, то что за хорошее нужно платить)

----------


## Rokis

Ну да, Antec по сути является довольно популярным на рынке БП, они выпускают качественные модели..., а за качество да.. нужно немного приплачивать ;)

----------


## Mexex

Сертификат 85+ чисто маркетинговый ход или на самом деле есть отличия от 80+ ?

----------


## Rokis

> Сертификат 85+ чисто маркетинговый ход или на самом деле есть отличия от 80+ ?


Оо, редко кто подымает вопрос о таких сертификатах) мало кто о них вообще знает) Если смогу найти хорошие обзоры по этому поводу, закину сюда

----------


## Mexex

> Оо, редко кто подымает вопрос о таких сертификатах) мало кто о них вообще знает) Если смогу найти хорошие обзоры по этому поводу, закину сюда


Да просто в двух словах хотел услышать и понять, что это такое)

----------


## Deus Ex

Сертификат это просто показатель КПД, если говорить в упрощенной форме, а что вы еще проще хотите услышать?))

----------


## Mexex

> Сертификат это просто показатель КПД, если говорить в упрощенной форме, а что вы еще проще хотите услышать?))


Имелись ввиду не просто сертификаты 80+, а 85+ про которые инфы в нете очень мало.

----------


## Deus Ex

Не вдавался в подробности, д аи думаю смысла в этом особого нет. А вам собственно почему интересно?

----------


## Gamerr

Что имеется ввиду под показателем кпд, как это будет на деле влиять на комп?

----------


## Mexex

> Не вдавался в подробности, д аи думаю смысла в этом особого нет. А вам собственно почему интересно?


Новый сертификат, интересно для чего и зачем.




> Что имеется ввиду под показателем кпд, как это будет на деле влиять на комп?


Вот в этом обзоре подробно рассказывается , про кпд : http://youpk.ru/blok-pitaniya-kompyutera/#s2

----------


## Gamerr

> Вот в этом обзоре подробно рассказывается , про кпд : http://youpk.ru/blok-pitaniya-kompyutera/#s2


Я думал имеется ввиду другое, но если это только к потерям относится, то понятное дело. Кстати значение очень даже неплохие)

----------


## darvin

собираюсь брать БП от antec. вопрос вот в чём: стоит ли брать с запасом или нет?

----------

